# Warning Van thief's



## Topbanana0 (Mar 19, 2015)

If your in the South Wales area, keep an eye out for these 'Irish' gentlemen.
Caught them on my security camera.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Scum

Was it your van?


----------



## Topbanana0 (Mar 19, 2015)

No it's a neighbours, just my footage and I caught them.
They are causing havoc in South Wales, always a white BMW and Irish gentlemen


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

What's the reg on the BMW? I'm in the Cardiff area so be good to keep an eye out for it.


----------

